# Won't go into BIOS or start windows(XP SP2) right after installing IE7



## geostuff (Nov 10, 2008)

I know the IE7 thing may be circumstantial but here is what happened: I set up a RAID 0/1 array using Intel Matrix Storage Technology, using 2 Seagate 500GB hard drives. Next I installed Windows XP (my disk only has the plain jane version with no service packs), the mobo drivers, SP2 and the graphics card. Once that was all working fine I installed IE7, restarted the computer and - poof - all of a sudden now I cannot get into BIOS or windows without the computer switching itself off. The only thing I can do is use the ASUS Express Gate, which seems to work just fine until I try to exit and start windows or BIOS.

This is the first rig I have built in about 7 years, so I had a bit of catching up to do to get the install to go smoothly; I had to re-install windows a second time because I didn't set up the RAID array properly, and the graphics card wouldn't work unless I installed SP2 first, etc. Damn MS for requiring a floppy to get XP to work using a RAID array!

All seemed to be fine, now I am beside myself! Any ideas before I start diagnosing a hardware problem?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I doubt your trouble is the windows update ....... as you arent getting far enough into the boot process for windows to be the culprit

try booting with the hard drives disconnected (just pull the power plugs) you should be able to get into bios without any trouble ?

what is the make and model of your power supply ?


----------



## geostuff (Nov 10, 2008)

I will try disconnecting the hard drives; the power supply is a 600w silverstone SST-ST60F. The only other hardware it is feeding power to is a sony dvd writer, so I figured 600w should be sufficient? How would I tell if things were underpowered?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would not be shocked that 600 watt is not enough for that system ............ remember......... a 600 watt power supply cant really sustain a 600 watt draw 


I would look to the Corsair 750-TX or Thermaltake toughpower 750 watt


----------



## geostuff (Nov 10, 2008)

Tried disconnecting the power to both HDD's - still cannot get into BIOS. I suppose the power supply could be the culprit, but if it was why would the system work fine for a few days, then quit all of a sudden - and right after a reboot? Disconnecting the hard drives should have at least provided the power to enter BIOS. I can run all day long in the "ASUS Express Gate" where I can surf the web and use Skype (this is part of the mobo features), but as soon as I try to enter BIOS or OS everything shuts off. I'm thinking hardware problem, but what is the next step? I was thinking of trying a CMOS reset, but then I would have to re-install everything, right?


----------



## geostuff (Nov 10, 2008)

I disconnected everything including the CPU from the mobo and reinstalled it in the case; I also reset the CMOS RAM using a jumper. I kept the HDD disconnected and got into the BIOS with no problems. I then reconnected the drives and everything works fine (so far 

Hopefully it stays that way. I wonder why I needed to reset the CMOS RAM since I am not OC'ing? At least she works! Cheers for the help everyone.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

not an unusual experience ...... but it can a real headache and PITA


----------

